# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος γυμναστικής. Πρόβλημα με πλακέτα

## petran256

Καλησπέρα. Μου δώσανε ένα διάδρομο τον οποίο κάποια στιγμή προσπάθησε ένας τεχνικός να επιδιορθώσει την πλακέτα που έχω στις φωτογραφίες. Είπε ότι δεν τα κατάφερε. Είπα να κάτσω να δω και να μετρήσω που έχω ρεύμα και που όχι και όπως την κοίταγα είδα ότι λείπει εξάρτημα. Είναι αυτό που έχω σημειώσει. Προφανώς για κάποιο λόγω το έβγαλε άλλα δεν το ξανάβαλε. Ξέρει κάποιος τι ακριβώς μπορεί να λείπει από εκεί;

tyuftuf.jpguoyffff.jpgiygiuhg.jpg

Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Πέτρο,
ο συμβολισμός που αναγράφεται πάνω στη πλακέτα είναι *Q9* οπότε αν υπήρχε εκ κατασκευής κάποιο εξάρτ/μα στη συγκεκριμένη θέση
θα πρέπει να ΄ταν ένα* 8 pin MOSFET TRN*.
Όμως επειδή γράφεις ότι είχες δώσει τη πλακέτα προς επισκευή σε κάποιον τεχνικό, θα πρέπει να τον ρωτήσεις αν αποκόλλησε από τη
θέση που κύκλωσες στη photo, κάποιο υλικό και ποια στοιχεία έγραφε πάνω στο σώμα του.
Κανονικά θα ΄πρεπε με κάποιο λεπτής μύτης ανεξίτηλο μαρκαδόρο να ΄χει γράψει τα στοιχεία του εξαρρτ/τος πάνω στη πλακέτα για να
μπορέσει ο επόμενος που θ΄ αναλάβει την επισκευή της ,να πράξει ανάλογα (να ψάξει για τ΄ ανταλ/κό, αν φάνηκε σ΄ αυτόν δυσεύρετο), 
ή σε κάθε περίπτωση να σ΄ ενημερώσει κατά τη παραλαβή της πλακέτας για την ύπαρξή του.

Δυστυχώς για τέτοιου τύπου πλακέτες δεν ανευρίσκονται ούτε σχηματικά στο Διαδίκτυο, οπότε αν δεν σ΄ ενημερώσει ο τεχνικός που την
ανέλαβε για πρώτη φορά σχετικά με την εργασία που έκανε, κοίταξε μήπως μπορείς να βρεις κάποια άκρη από την εταιρεία κατασκευής
του διαδρόμου (X-FIT modelo : 105), πράγμα που το θεωρώ αρκετά δύσκολο, αλλά δεν χάνεις τίποτε να το δοκιμάσεις.

Εκτός του εξαρτ/τος που δεν γνωρίζουμε αν λείπει, σίγουρα χρήζουν ελέγχου κι όλα τ΄ άλλα εξαρτ/τα της πλακέτας (ενεργά και παθητικά),
δηλ. smd αντιστάσεις, ηλεκτρ/κοί πυκνωτές, δίοδοι, zener, TRN΄s και πολύ πιθανόν να ΄χουν καταστραφεί και smd IC΄s (ολοκληρωμένα).
Ακόμα και τα relay΄s χρήζουν ελέγχου.
Όλα αυτά σταδιακά ελέγχοντας και μετρώντας τάσεις από την είσοδο του ρεύματος τροφ/σίας του κυκλ/τος και πηγαίνοντας προς τις εξόδους.

Καλή υπομονή λοιπόν καλή επιτυχία και δείξε ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ όταν έχεις συνδεδεμένη τη πλακέτα στ΄ εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα των 220V
για τη προσωπική σου ασφάλεια.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

